# Shop around!



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

If you bought your R35 Insurance this tim last year it may be well worth shopping around as many Insurers were still making up thieir minds regarding both rates and whether or not they would cover the new Nissan. 

Also there is a much better chance of getting a quote when the cars value dips below £50K so make sure you reflect this when getting a requote. 

Finally, don'y think all "insurance supermarket" type websites are the same.


----------

